# Slurp Spider: Private Messaging?



## HLGStrider (Apr 24, 2007)

Perhaps someone a little better with computers can explain the following screen shot. I took it of "Who's Online?" just a minute or two ago, and if you look at the two "Yahoo Slurp Spiders" on the board, one is emailing and the other is Private Messaging? How is this possible? Don't you have to be a registered member to use these features? I guess it is funny me asking this being a mod but I'm a "use the program, don't ask how it works" type of mod so . . . any ideas? Anyone get any strange PM's today?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 25, 2007)

See the little Stop signs next to those? Try hovering your mouse over them - it'll tell you those spideys are viewing the 'No Permission' Message.


----------

